# Puppy shampoo?



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

What shampoo would you recommend for my puppy? Bella has been scratching and licking her paws. Her paws are turning yellowish. Please help! :blink:


Thank you


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

What shampoo are you currently using? Maybe it's environmental allergies? I like the nature's miracle tearless shampoo and conditioner, the one with oats I think helps with the itching. Recently I tried a shampoo the vet I take her to made, and it has stopped her from scratching as much as she used to, but I use it alongside a moisturizing shampoo because I feel like although it alleviates the itchiness, it makes her cottony hair feel kind of dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

I haven't bathe her yet because she just turned 8 weeks. I wasn't sure when I was safe to do so. I'm planing to shower her this weekend but since she's so small I wasn't sure what shampoo to use. I did hear puppies shampoo with oats was great for itchy skin.


Thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Khloee is 12 weeks and I use EarthBath puppy shampoo. It's tearless and really gentle. I saw a lot of recommendations on this site for EarthBath so decided to try it and don't regret it. I also am going to order Pure Paws. I emailed them to ask what is best and safe for puppies, and they recommended the oatmeal collection. I also use Spa Lavish Blueberry Facial. You will find a lot of people here use it as well. Its GREAT!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Good topic. I need to find a new shampoo for Gucci. I've been using Pet Head and it smells great, but I am not crazy about all the itching she does afterwards.


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

I will try one of these. What website do you guys recommend I purchase spa lavish from? anything from spa lavish I can use for Bella? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bellamia11 said:


> I will try one of these. What website do you guys recommend I purchase spa lavish from? anything from spa lavish I can use for Bella?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I got my SpaLavish from amazon.com
I have the Prime account so I got free two day shipping. I think it was about $8.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I purchased mine from Amazon. I think you can buy some Spa Lavish products at Petco, but the one close to me didn't have the facial scrub so I ordered from Amazon. I've only used their facial scrub so don't have any first hand experience with the other products they carry. Petco has the earthbath line as well I think


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you all! I will order mine from amazon!! You guys are great!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, I am using Pure Paws H2O Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioner. I just got some Pure Paws Silk Cream Conditioner; my groomer swears by it. I will give Isabella a deep conditioning with it.


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Isabella's Mommy said:


> Hi, I am using Pure Paws H2O Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioner. I just got some Pure Paws Silk Cream Conditioner; my groomer swears by it. I will give Isabella a deep conditioning with it.


Thank you!! Ill deft try it  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

As far as itchy feet, if not already, try to wash her paws every day separately, (not sure if she is outside yet or not). Sometimes they get pee on feet from the wee pads that can irritate them. Sammie had itchy feet, but Penny has not. some are more prone to itchy skin/allergies. Then he started itching his ears, so we switched him to a grain free foods and he was much better, but he just itches more than Penny. Now he is 3 and I am seeing less and less of the itching. 

I love Tropi-Clean (puppy) tearless shampoo. I still use it for both mine. I had to order it in 2010, but now it's at the local pet stores. they have many to pick from but the puppy is tearless. The fragrance is very light too. It's also part of the spa-lavish line.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

I have been using Johnson's Baby head to toe on Halo since he got home. I now use organic coconut oil on his paws to keep them hydrated. Also cover him with organic coconut oil before I give him a bath to condition him.


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Spa Lavish the blue face wash and the green bottle Oatmeal and Kiwi soothing, I think it helped with his itching and soothes his skin. Using the face wash every other day, but not seeing a major change in the tear stains, just a litte, maybe i need more time, its been about3-4 weeks.......

but he smells sooo good  I found mine at a small local store called Paw Basics, but I have seen at Petco


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had the best luck with the tropiclean products. Abbigail is a itchy girl. I have tried everything. It has worked the best for me.


----------

